# Does Anyone Care About Jan Ullrich Anymore?



## velo-blue (Jul 24, 2004)

Hey folks:

A few years back, as part of a charity auction (http://www.gsmworld.com/news/press_2005/press05_03.shtml), I won a big ol' painting of Jan Ullrich (in full T-Mobile mode) signed by the man himself. My wife's never really liked it and is now requesting (demanding?) that I relocate it as she starts remodeling our living room.

Originally, after winning it, I thought about selling it but never got my act together. Anyone think that this is still even a slim possibility after the losses, retirement, and doping scandals? Or, should I just send it to the man himself as a kind reminder of his better years?



Peter


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

That would be a sweet gesture if you were able to get a hold of the man and ask if he would like a photo of himself. I, myself would feel pretty flattered that someone who owned it would be willing to give it away if the wife wasn't down with it.

Then again, you might be able to get a new crankset or gruppo (who knows...) by trying to sell it somewhere that could make some cash.

Ask your conscience, not us for what is right for you~~

Also... That link doesn't work over on my end...


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I still like Ullrich, but even so, I'd put it on eBay (isn't there a one in Germany?). If Jan wants it, he can buy it.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

You have a big ol' painting of Ullrich in your living room?? I can't believe your wife wants you to relocate it.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Photos for justice and entertainment.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm sure there's a market for that, especially with the strength of the euro relative to the $, but I'd probably hold onto it myself. 
The idea of sending it to Jan reminds me of cadel evans, <a href="http://boulderreport.bicycling.com/2008/03/all-idiot-editi.html">a.k.a. "Tubbs"</a>, and his humble abode.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

I'll take it.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Creepy


----------



## velo-blue (Jul 24, 2004)

*Thanks Everyone*

Thanks for all the input.

I hadn't thought about the weak state of the dollar. If I'd been on the fence about selling it, that probably clinches things. 

In any case, I wanted to send along a picture of it. The realism tells you it was probably created from a photo, but it is a painting and it is big (39" x 39"). I'm not even sure I've got the space in my office to hang it!




Peter


----------



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

I'd buy that.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

iliveonnitro said:


> Creepy


I thought the same thing...


----------



## willdrop4food (Nov 7, 2007)

that is so sick

keep it or else you will end up regretting it...


----------



## velomonkey (Jul 8, 2003)

I think that is pretty cool. Maybe send it to Lance. He collects art and has so much he put some in his new bike shop. Send it the man and I bet he'll do pushups staring at it barking "who's your daddy now you german biaaaaach!"


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Yeah, that thing just screams "classic". Keep it for another five or more years before debating on whether or not to sell it.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

Andrea138 said:


> I thought the same thing...


which? Tubbs and his ginormous mug over his fireplace or Jan? 
There's nothing creepy at all about the Jan painting, I'd hang that in my office in a second. Cadel, eh...not so much even though I'm sort of a fan.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

velo-blue said:


> Hey folks:
> 
> A few years back, as part of a charity auction (http://www.gsmworld.com/news/press_2005/press05_03.shtml), I won a big ol' painting of Jan Ullrich (in full T-Mobile mode) signed by the man himself. My wife's never really liked it and is now requesting (demanding?) that I relocate it as she starts remodeling our living room.
> 
> ...


I work for Telekom, parent of T-Mobile. I have seen a print smiler around some of the Bonn offices a while back. 

I would certainly be interested if you are looking to get rid of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

I agree with Mrs. Velo-blue. She must be a very tolerant woman who loves you very much to put up with that in her living room. It has a certain coolness factor, but put it in your mancave, not your living room.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

No, seriously, how much do you want for that, i want to buy it.


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

Thats a great picture I would keep that if I was you. If it is worth something now thing how much it would be a few years down the road.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

That is an incredible painting. Put it on Ebay for a $5,000 reserve price. It's a one of a kind painting. Not numbered and signed by Jan himself. If it sells, your wife will love you. Better yet, you can buy yourself a great ride.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

That's a great painting for sure. Personally, I'd do only 2 things - keep it (very likely) or try and give it back to Jan himself if he wants it.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Andrea138 said:


> I thought the same thing...


Will you autograph your poster I have on my wall ? lol

J/K


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

That painting of Cadel Evans is pretty much the worst thing ever. Not the painting itself, but the fact that that particular painting is hanging from above the subject's fireplace is pretty much a prime indicator of Evans ridiculous ego. Awesome.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

velo-blue said:


> Thanks for all the input.
> 
> I hadn't thought about the weak state of the dollar. If I'd been on the fence about selling it, that probably clinches things.
> 
> ...


Price it in Euro on www.ebay.de or ebay.ch and you're good to go (maybe even ebay.co.uk)


----------



## velo-blue (Jul 24, 2004)

*More Thanks*

Thanks again everyone. I really didn't expect this much feedback. 

I will admit, though, you've given me a lot to think about. If I were a bigger fan - or an avid collector of cycling memorabilia - I'd most definitely keep the picture. As it is, the prospect of clearing up some clutter and starting me on my way to a new bike is probably the way I'll go.

For a moment, I really considered the "send it to Lance" suggestion. After seeing the recent NYT piece on him, however, I think my wife would let me keep it in our bathroom before letting me send it to him. 

If I ever do manage to get it up on eBay or something, I'll be sure to let you all know.

Thanks.



Peter


----------



## bmurphy (May 27, 2006)

Put me down with the "that's a cool picture, I'd keep it" crowd as well as the "that's creepy... Cadel Evans picture over the fireplace" crowd. Not just because it's a creepy thing to do but it's also a creepy looking picture.

Kind of fits in with his "who pissed in my cornflakes" look on last year's podium though. I'd buy one like that.


----------



## PegLeg (Jun 28, 2008)

Most of my friends were always rooting for LA. I was always rooting for Jan. It is a cool picture, keep it. I would not have in displayed in my living room but I can easily see it hanging in my office.


----------



## velo-blue (Jul 24, 2004)

*Conclusion - Sort Of*

Thanks again to everyone for the input.

Ultimately, I decided that I probably don't enjoy the painting as much as someone else might, So, it's up on Ebay. (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=300239190543&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=020)

Have at it if you're interested. Better yet, feel free to talk it up to your German friends.



Peter


----------

